# rat bleeding out of nose, can't afford vet right now



## erinekar (Dec 23, 2014)

hey everyone, 

my rat jem has been sneezing, and it's been worrying me for about a week... 

tonight i noticed a tiny bit of blood around his nostrils. so it's definitely a uri, right?

i don't have a job right now so i have no money, and i'm living with my parents who refuse to pay for my babies' veterinary care. 

please help... is there anything i can do? i need to help my baby.


----------



## erinekar (Dec 23, 2014)

can anyone help?? please?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

That's porphyrin and is a pretty good sign that he may be developing a URI. Hold his chest to your ear to listen for wheezing. Honestly, if you can't take him to the vet and don't have money to buy antibiotics online there's very little you can do. If you have a humidifier, put that in the room and try giving him raw honey and dark chocolate. Make sure he's still eating and drinking.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

When giving raw honey I suggest maybe putting a bit of it on a plain cheerio


----------



## erinekar (Dec 23, 2014)

how could i buy antibiotics online? i would need baytril, correct?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Baytril worked so much better than doxy for me but I don't know if you can get baytril online.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

erinekar said:


> how could i buy antibiotics online? i would need baytril, correct?


I don't know where on this forum but a girl posted that she got baytril for birds online and it worked good for her rats. I'll try to find it for you


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?t=240970


----------



## erinekar (Dec 23, 2014)

should i separate will and jem? 

i don't want will to get sick as well. also jem won't eat any of the chocolate or honey i've been trying to give him... will loves it though


----------



## erinekar (Dec 23, 2014)

thank you so much erika!!


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

erinekar said:


> should i separate will and jem?
> 
> i don't want will to get sick as well. also jem won't eat any of the chocolate or honey i've been trying to give him... will loves it though


It's honestly your call as far as separating them. I myself found it harder when I did that because they would be lonely throughout the day and at nights they wouldn't have a friend to stay up and play with. You can always get the meds and treat the sick one and if you start to notice changes in the others health, give them some of the meds too.


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

If you can, get some organic coconut oil and let them luck it off your fingers or mix it in with food and freeze it (I posted a thread about the recipe). Coconut oil used every few days is really good for their fur, skin and overall health. So this could help also . 

I hope your little one feels better soon!


----------



## erinekar (Dec 23, 2014)

jem won't eat... is it too late to try and get meds?!? ???


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

erinekar said:


> jem won't eat... is it too late to try and get meds?!? ???


If she isn't eating and isn't really drinking I'd honestly try and find a way to get her to a vet asap! 

If you honestly can't afford it, do the best you can and make mush and syringe feed it to her. Maybe try some high fat foods like egg whites, baby food or ensure.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Go see if you can do odd jobs where you live(walk dogs, wash cars, ect) to make a quick buck to take her to the vet. Pawn off or sell video games or anything you have worth money. She needs a vet and you can still turn it around if you get her there.


----------



## erinekar (Dec 23, 2014)

i don't have any money but i was going to try and see if my parents would pay for some baytril online... but i don't know when it would come in and it might be too late.. ugh this is just terrible!! i will try to do the coconut oil/egg whites,etc.. i honestly feel really bad separating them because they are brothers and they love each other so much. i just really don't want will to get sick!


----------



## erinekar (Dec 23, 2014)

i'll try and return stuff/sell books, etc... i need those meds!!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

How long have you had them? Jem won't eat at all? Any labored breathing? Gasping for air? How old are they?


----------



## erinekar (Dec 23, 2014)

ive had them about two weeks maybe? jem is eating a lot now, i think he just wasn't hungry! he honestly seems better.. not getting worse. i'm not sure how old they are but i think they are considered medium sized.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

If you just got them, it was probably new home sneezes, he was adjusting to the new environment, a little bit of porphyrin is normal. Most of the time you wont notice it because they clean their face so much.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I wouldn't worry unless the sneezing is accompanied by other symptoms such as excessive porphyrin(alittle of it it normal), snotty sneezes, congestion, lethargy, loss of appetite, wheezing, labored breathing , noisy breathing or sneezes get worse and more frequent. If sneezes are accompanied with other symptoms I would suggest taking further action on antibiotics . New home sneezes should subside after a few days. Just keep a close eye on them. If labored breathing, noisy breathing or noisy sneezes(which is different from normal sneezes) wheezing occur, get antibiotics asap.


----------



## erinekar (Dec 23, 2014)

i really hope so :/ the porphyrin scared me! i'll definitely be watching closely for any URI's! thanks everyone for your comments/help


----------

